# Cerazette



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I am on cerazette. I have never taken BCP before so don't know how it works and  am a bit clueless! I have read that you some BCP for 21 days(it could be 2 then stop then you get period then you start pill again. This could be wrong! Anyway I am sure on cerazette info leaflet it says you don't stop taking it and you still get your period so you take it continuously. Is this right? I ask cos on my protocol off clinic it tells me a to stop pill then re start? 
I am confused ! Lol


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Cerazette is a progesterone only pill so has to be taken continuously. You wouldn't normally take a break in treatment and just continue on with a new pack. The BCPs that finish between day 21-28 are ones that contain both oestrogen and progesterone. 


If you are unsure of instructions in relation to treatment you should double check with your clinic.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks  Mazv

I phoned the clinic and they said to stop in a couple of weeks for 7 days and then start again? Does that sound right? Will I get a period then? They did say we could swap pills but then they said to stay on it

Lol I am crap at this pill lark!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends why you are taking it? If you are using it as a contraceptive, as per licence, then you take it every day. If its part of downreg for a fertility cycle then different clinics have different protocols so you need to follow their advice. If you take a break you are more likely to experience a breakthrough bleed, but this doesn't always happen.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Mazv
It's as part of down reg for a cycle. Am I best changing? The clinic are happy for me to stay on it but I have read that people don't get a bleed for ages after stopping and I am worried that will mess up my IVF cycle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It won't muck up IVF. The whole point of using the pill or similar drugs by injection is to artificially over-ride and shut down your own natural hormones. In this way you can then manipulate egg production, retrieval and fertilisation to happen in line with clinic protocols and timings. 
If clinic have advised using Cerazette with a 7 day break then you should follow their instruction.


----------

